# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Colour line chart?

## QuantEdge

hi excelers,
how do I have different colors appear on my line graph from difference data points (see attached sheet).
I have show a example image on the sheet... please post if you need any more details...

thx

----------


## Kaper

Use NA() to exclude some results from a series. See attached

----------


## QuantEdge

thx Kaper,
but when I apply it to real calculations it fails? see attached sheet...

----------


## MrShorty

You don't explain what "it fails" means. I notice that you are not using the columns with the N/A errors, but are using columns that return empty string "". As kaper's example shows, one usually uses columns with numbers and N/A's to achieve conditional formatting of line charts. I recommend this tutorial: https://peltiertech.com/conditional-...-excel-charts/

----------


## Kaper

Let me remind what I wrote in one of your earlier threads - namely post #8 here: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4960790 

Focus on paragraph just below the formula.

Of course there is a way for those looking for ready made solutions (but more detailed description would be needed there too): http://www.excelforum.com/commercial-services/ but to use it you shall first http://www.excelforum.com/payments.php 

But again - a good description is the key to success - none of us "sits in your head"

----------

